# Baby Betta



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

This lil' fella is from the CT / VT spawn I had.... His dad as a baby muncher :roll: BUT this one month old fry, already has color coming in (red fins!  ) and is basically....a mini betta.

*NOTE*: The container shown is NOT what he/she is kept in, I was doing a water change and took that opportunity to get pictures.

edit: why some pictures are pathetically small, I have no idea. :roll:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

beautiful!looks to be almost double the average size from some angles!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Whoa.,looking at that lil baby compared to our sammy wow..that lil guy is tiny weeny.. He'd get lost in a big tank..lol..soo cute


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought it was bad to breed CT with VT's.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

some people say it is, sme people say it isnt, i personally have seen some beautiful results online, however there is always the possibility that the pictures have been mislabelled!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The reason a VT CT spawn is "bad" is because the VT is very dominant, meaning to get a good CT out of it there would need to be a f2 then f3 spawn  line breeding!!

But, I know you cannot tell yet for tail type but this fella has the combtail resemblence. xD

The lil' baby is 'normous compared to a previous month old spawn I had (8 from Maine's)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So I will stick with a CT when I eventually breed TDP


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I suggest to =D In the thought of VT CT the line ends up like this (if you line breed)

VT spawns with CT =

VT with CT background (normal VT and shaggy fins)
VT, shaggy fins and some combs
VT shaggy, combs and some crowns
combs and crowns

I believe, anyways xD It really isn't worth it, but my VT female does her job too dang well. It's too bad she is VT..but she's been teaching my males LOL. So I need to find a DT, or CT female, and PK


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I suggest to =D In the thought of VT CT the line ends up like this (if you line breed)
> 
> VT spawns with CT =
> 
> ...


What color CT female will look good with TDP? A blue one? He is the one in my avatar lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well what do you want to go for? I mean... If you want different colorings, such as butterfly or dalmation go with butterfly I've heard it is dominant.

As for colors, blue and red are dominant


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will see what they have at Petco. With his coloring I know he will have interesting fry if I get the right female


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the "hmmm" spawns for color LOL


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am not going to breed him until I research a lot more. I know I will be devastated if something goes wrong because of my own stupidity


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do agree!! Lots of research is awesome. Look up spawn logs, ask some of the breeders on here like Mr V or even OFL, and quite a few others.... Find what works for YOU. I find the "shock method" for breeding, for me, has resulted in 4/5 successful spawns (even if daddy ended up an egg/baby eater!)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Only problem I would have is getting live food to feed them while conditioning them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you get frozen? If not, go for high protein foods =D I think the first spawn I did... I had freeze dried and pellets. And both did pretty good... This time I used frozen bloodworms, pellets, freeze dried, and mealworms.

If you can get mealworms, gut-load the mealies, chop off the head and let th betta get the meat out will you hold the shell. Nasty, but they love it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I know Petsmart sells mealworms. *Shudders* Then there the food for the fry.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Microworms I got online from ebay, and never had a problem. Ask someone from on here perhaps...  I got online from ebay: decapsulated brine shrimp, fairy shrimp eggs, microworms... and from a store here frozen bloodworms (mini) work for my month old... But he is fairly big for his age xDD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My SIL said she would buy me stuff if I pay her back.  So I will ask her when the time comes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is cool!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it hard breeding them?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes and no... It's really trial and error. The reason I keep using my VT female, is because she has experience now and can use it for later spawns, teaching newbie males! xD I find once the bettas know what they are doing, have some practice, they handle it so much better.

I would say it is hard... Especially when you find you have a male or female who won't breed with each other! Best to grab I'd say 2-3 females, I'd say.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am making a sorority soon so I will have enough females to choose from. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool haha. I remove any conditioning females, to be alone... I think it works a lot better


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I need to divide a tank for TDP when I make the sorority


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool! So far, the lil' baby has the "butterfly" coloring, although neither parent has it, so I suspect it's just temporary. I almost had the poor thing in the breeding tank he was floating in, when I found out the heater magically smashed :evil: AND of course, I also now need a heater for a tank downstairs where some guppies are infested with ich. -.-

Since Georgie's tank seems to remain at 30 without a heater, I borrowed his and am using it for the baby.

Anyways, two pictures!!! The baby is in his own 10 gallon (total over kill), he/she is VERY active, spikey edges on all fins, red coloring so far, and eats very well haha. He/she comes up and greets me too ^^ about 1.5 months old, 2 next month =D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I shall name him squishy. :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And he shall be your squishy? :lol:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He shall be my Squishy. xD My fave movie ever


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL!!!!

I love the little fella =D It's amazed me lol. Cannot wait until it has a real gender -.- lol!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I say...A girl Lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I keep calling it a him xD I dunno why. I'ma feel bad when it does turn out to be a girl :roll: haha


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

:O It could be a he/she


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol right now it is lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww cutie  Are you keeping him? Does he have a name?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep totally keeping him lol. And no, has no name...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

he looks jus like a baby CT..CT fry look the same way when they are at that age..look nice! ..he might turn out to be a Veiled tale crown.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe haha!! Looking at him in person, his fins are spikey... similar to a small combtail female... =D I would be surprised... His mama is a VT. And he is so cute :3 Once I can get some heaters, I'll spawn one of my males again (CT or DT) but right now the baby has the only decent one, other than the one in my 80


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I love fish, they are so new to me. They reel me in now that I have one.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha looks like the betta lague is spreadng ;-) (bettas are like potato chips...can't have just one!)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

His/her first bubble nest!! It's still water so no, a filter did not make it. It's a 10 gallon xD Overkill for ONE fry, but hey, he/she will love it. xD


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww! adorable little guy. Thats amazing a little baby can make a bubble nest


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right?! I've never witnessed it xD but this little fella made one =D It's so cute :3


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe the baby is a boy. If it is, aww.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If it's a girl, awww :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Its a baby fish-
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW <3<3<3<3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD awww you beat us all :lol:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Adorable little guy and bubble nest wow how sweet !!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry Sena...one look at that little one...awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD Geesh Becky  lol


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> xD Geesh Becky  lol


 
Don't worry when...errrr I mean if he gets fishnapped, he'll be, errr I mean he will _probably_ be perrrrfectly happy, with his new mummy...er I mean fishnapper!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD Now I know who to look out for hahaha


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I reckon HE is a HE. His pectoral fins are uber long for a fishy that size :lol: HE is getting red again, sorta in the butterfly pattern =D Cannot wait until he flourishes into an adult betta haha.

And then after we move I'm setting up a breeding tank for Ricky (red CT) and nameless gal (marble CT) ^^


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

SH, that's the only baby betta you have left that wasn't eaten by daddy betta from the original spawn?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, he left a few however this one lived. I think it may have to do with the female, since though she is a awesome breeder, all the males either snub her or eat the eggs/babies...

So I do have the crowntail gal now  That male has been attempted to be bred 3 times, only once working (with this fry lol).

Here's the "pair".


----------



## Bill and Cathy (Jul 10, 2012)

We made some veggie water. We put in five rotifers. Now, there are two dozen. But, they are as big as the fry. If you have micro worms put a few in a baggie and mail them to us. We can send money. 

Yesterday, Cathy said there were a lot of mosquitoes in the water where we had a spawn. We thought all the babies had disappeared and we had stopped taking care of them. I looked. There were a hundred dead fry floating on the water. 
The next day, I started to take them out with a baster. THEY ARE ALIVE!!! So, I took care of them. I collected as much infuscia as I could find. Without a microscope I don't know if I really fed them or not.
If you have micro worms put a few in a baggie and mail them to us.
Bill, West palm Beach


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been trying to get another microworm culture, but I'm asking a refun back because I have yet to recieve them  BUT my fry do fine on most other things x)

I know Infusoria is pretty good. =D You can barely see them with your eyes, and a magnifying glass is the best way to go haha.


----------



## Bill and Cathy (Jul 10, 2012)

You have better eyes than I do. 
I don't have any microworms right now. When I get some I would be glad to send some to you. To smear some worms in a baggie and send them to you would cost no more than postage. So, I would not dream of charging you.
Bill


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Bill  I have to wait until I move... Which is coming up fast here :lol: The guy said he shipped them on JUNE 19 (which fyi was more than a week after it was paid for...) so once it is the 19th I'm telling him upfront I would like a refund because we move around then... :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Another update!!

Baby betta has gotten more color in. Now that his/her fins have come in more, I can tell you it may become a shaggy VT =D Which is perfectly fine by me. Has mom's even caudal, with spikey little ends :lol: His anal fin has the red near the body, and dark blue for the edge.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

3 MONTHS as of July 10th ^^ what a big baby LOL. Shaggy Veiltail - that's what he'll be. Has mama's pretty fins too. Seems to have red and blue... red "butterfly" pattern starting (may not end up with it) and dark blue edging.


----------

